# Newly acquired Western Flyer X-53 Super -- Questions!!!



## Ray (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. I`ve just acquired this Western Flyer bicycle. I`m a bit of a newbie at this, so I`d really appreciate any help with a few questions. Here goes:

1) The serial number (under the bottom bracket) is 159325. It also has MOT-V  2196 etched there. It also has skip-tooth sprockets. Any idea what year this bike is?

2) I`m quite certain the chain guard is not original, right? Any idea where I could get one in about the same condition as the bike? I plan on restoring the bike, but not repainting or re-chroming.

3) Is there a name for the rods that go from the handlebar grips to the front axle? Would these have been an option on the X-53`s, or are they an after-market add on? Am I able to buy the little red reflectors that are on each rod?

4) What about the `rollbars` that jut out from the sides of the rear wheels -- an original X-53 option or add-on? Are they called `rollbars`? Same questions for the tailpipes that stick out the rear of the bike.

5)  There`s no front fender light on the bike. What type of light would have been on there? Are they still available out there, or is there a suitable substitute?

6) And last, before I tell you what I paid for the bike, can a few of you experts weigh in on how much a bike like this should have cost me.

Thanks so much for any help you can give me!

Ray


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ray-cool bike. I am looking for a '57-8 which are black and gold. I'm guessing yours is either a '55-6. BTW I'm no expert but I'm sure some others will weigh in on this. The crash bars-both front and back are not original but are period accessories as are the "exhaust" pipes and Persons siren. I don't think you can get the reflectors for the front individually unless someone has a set they want to part.  The chain guard is not original and I don't think the pedals are either but the seat looks like the right one. That front light is a tough piece to find and is based of a Delta Rocket Ray with a special top. Regarding price I have seen complete, really nice bikes sell in the 1k range. That light, if you can find it, will probably set you back a couple of hundred dollars. I'd say somewhere around 5-600 would be good but that's a guess. You can Google "Western Flyer X-53" to see what the light looks like. If anyone out there has a condition 7 or better '57-8 they want to part with let me know--must be complete and original. v/r Shawn


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for your reply, Shawn -- much appreciated!  And yes, you`re right about the pedals not being original. Good luck in finding your`57-8.

Cheers!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 8, 2011)

Ray, nice bike! I just picked one up myself! Check out my albums I have a pick of the light , although it's missing the visor!


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, Gman. Can you post pics of your bike?  Love to see it!


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 8, 2011)

Sure, I am new here too so it will take me a few to figure it out.. Can you not view my profile and albums?


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2011)

Aah, yes, just figured out how to view your albums.  Very nice collection!  The X-53 appears to be in great shape.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 8, 2011)

Here they are Ray! Mind is I ask how much you paid?


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 8, 2011)

ThanksYup I scored on that x53. It was thrown in on a package deal. I am just not sure it is the original color. I know it has been repainted I just need to find out what are the colors that were available for this bike.


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2011)

He was asking $700. I got it for $500. I think this was a reasonable price to pay, no?


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Jul 8, 2011)

yup same here.. i made him an offer and he countered and we finally agreed on 500..so I think it was fair. You have some cool acessories on yours. I think its one of the more interesting bikes I have owned.


----------



## Ray (Jul 10, 2011)

Bump!  Any further answers to my original questions?  Thanks!


----------



## then8j (Jul 10, 2011)

Great bike. The gold and red paint colors were only offered for one year 1956. I just saw a chain guard come up on a different thread on here..... Re cast lights pop up that you can put on a rocket ray.

I would say since this is new to you, then do an advanced search on this site for x-53, x53, x 53, western flyer, western flyer super and so on. You can get a lot of questions answered that other people have asked.


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response, then8j. I appreciate the help and info. Cheers!


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I'm about the last person on here you would call an expert but I have done quite a bit of research on the X-53 and might be of some help:

1955 was the only year there was a skip tooth chain and red paint with chrome fenders...no doubt it's a 1955.  

Seat...I don't think the seat is original.  I believe this should be a tan leather troxel.  

Chain Guard is not original.  they all had a chrome rocket....check out my avatar.

Rear fender reflector:  often missing...very cool this one still has it.

Rods from handle bar to front wheel:  I have not seen these before.  Haven't run across them in any research.  I could be wrong but would guess not original to the bike.

Chrash bar/tail pipes:  Again....I have not seen these before.  Haven't run across them in any research.  I could be wrong but would guess not original to the bike.

Fender light....good luck with that one....very hard to find.  However, as has been said the top piece can be found and it will mount to the "Delta Rocket ray" light.

What's it worth...many times people on here have said "they are worth what someone is willing to pay"....there are no price guides.  I've been told by the Leon Dixon (NBHAA - National Bicycle History Archive of America) mine was worth $675 - $850.  Of course there has been quite a few negative comments about him on this site.....up to you to decide if his information is useful...nothing but positive from me.  

Cool bike you have there.  I'd be interested to learn if the aftermarket parts were sold during that era or if they were added much later.


----------



## chimo58 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello, are any of you interested in selling any of yours guys western flyer x53. If so, email me at irma5438@sbcglobal.net. Thanks


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2011)

Kcrowe,

Thanks very much for the time you spent to reply -- much appreciated!

Great to know for sure the bike is 1955.

The seat you see in the photos is actually the seat cover, underneath which is a pristine Troxel tan leather seat (you really have done your research!).

I think you`re right that the handle bar rods, crash bars and tail pipes are not original. I plan on doing research to see when they may have been added on.

Yes, I think it`s going to be a tough one to get that fender light. Thanks for the tip on the Rocket Ray, though.

You sure sound like an expert to me. Thanks again for the very helpful info.

Happy riding.


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a repop of the light myself if you find one.  I got the delta rocket ray...just need the top piece.


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2011)

Question: Is the Delta Rocket Ray the same as the Deltas Junior Rocket Ray? Or is the Junior a smaller version?


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're the same....I'd do a google search and of each and see what comes up....select images.  It looks like the one below.  There is a guy on here who sells them.  In fact I bought a repop from him myself.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2011)

His name is Jerry Peters (Kong33) on Ebay. He occasionally runs some rebops of these as well as other rare parts. But it ain't cheap! I want to say the last ones I saw were going for about $135. v/r Shawn







kcrowe said:


> I'm not sure if they're the same....I'd do a google search and of each and see what comes up....select images.  It looks like the one below.  There is a guy on here who sells them.  In fact I bought a repop from him myself.


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 12, 2011)

You talking about a repop of the Delta Rocket Ray light or repop of the X-53 light?  I paid $75 for the Delta Rocket Ray but I still need the X-53 top piece.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he means a repop of the X-53 light.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 12, 2011)

I think he means just the top cover and not the whole ensemble, so you need a rocket ray base.
That's actually a reasonable price for a very htf piece that "makes" the bike.
Chris


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea, I'd pay that for the top cover of the X-53...have the rocket ray base.


----------



## then8j (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm teaching myself how to melt and pour metal. These are my wax castings that I have been working with. So far I have had two successful castings turn out, I used bronze, problem is they are 1/8 inch smaller all over from the original, caused by metal shrinkage when it gets cold. So they are a very tight fit on the rocket ray base. I will make some more when I finish with my other project.





X53 project by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow, those look great! Any way you can do the molds for both the bottom and top of the fixture, so as to avoid the misfit problem with the Rocket Rays?  Also, are you able to melt steel so that the finished product has a silver color? Great job, then8j!


----------



## kcrowe (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll definately take one...tight fit's okay as long as it'll fit!


----------



## Ray (Jul 13, 2011)

They look like chocolate in the pic -- perfect for Easter!


----------

